# فيديو يبين فائدة غطاء الرادياتير (رائع)



## سمير شربك (17 مايو 2010)

فيديو يبين فائدة غطاء الرادياتير 


http://www.4shared.com/video/arH2IYxK/radiatorcap_cable_on_Flickr_-_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/b2RpAbEs/radiatorcap_cable_on_Flickr_-_.html

أتمنى إبداء الرأي


----------



## yousef shadid (17 مايو 2010)

فيديو اكثر من رائع 
جزاك الله خير عالفيديو
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (17 مايو 2010)

جزيت خيرا اخى سمير


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (19 مايو 2010)

شكرآ للاخوه الاعضاء على هذا الموضوع


----------



## mostafa_e (19 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراعلى هذا الفيديو الاكثر من رائع
انا امتلك سيارة مازدا 323 موديل 1982 وعندى مشكلة 1-عند التباطىء فجأة من سرعة عالية أشم رائحة بنزيين
2- يوجد بالكربيراتير ملف اسطوانى بطول 7سم تقريبا موضعه بين البيك السريع والبيك البطىء داخل الكربيراتير ويوجد به ثقبيين صغييرين وخارج منه طرفيين كهرباء وأريد أن أعرف ما فائدة هذا الملف وهل أقوم بتوصيلة أم لا ؟
الرجاء الافادة لاننى عانيت كثيرا عند الميكانيكية


----------



## سمير شربك (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا للجميع 
لتقديرهم أهمية الموضوع


----------



## memoshref (25 مايو 2010)

*الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## Mahmoud_Ezzeldeen (12 يونيو 2010)

ممتاز


----------



## حسن فتحى عشرى (18 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله ربى يكرم اصلك


----------



## سمير شربك (10 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا 
وتجدون بالرابط الذي طرحته في القسم مجموعة فيديوهات توضيحيه أوضح بكثير 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t208205.html


----------



## أمير صبحي (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أشكرك أخي سمير شربك 

دراسة الضغط داخل دورة التبريد موضوع من الأهمية بمكان 

أشارككم بمحاكاة فلاشية مبسطة لدورة التبريد متضمنه محاكاة توضيحية لفائدة غطاء الراديتير

حمل الملف من هنا 

وستجد بالفلاش أربعة أوضاع هي :-

 الأول : قبل وصول درجة حرارة مائع التبريد الى الدرجة المضبوط لها الثرموستات ( مثلاً65 درجة مئوية ) وبالتالي الراديتير خارج الدائرة .

 الثاني : بعد وصول درجة حرارة مائع التبريد الى الدرجة المضبوط لها الثرموستات ) وبالتالي الراديتير داخل الدائرة .

 الثالث : الراديتير داخل الدائرة مع تعدي ضغط المائع للضغط الأقصى لدورة التبريد ومن ثم يبدأ عمل غطاء الراديتير .

 الرابع : الراديتير داخل الدائرة بمجرد حدوث تعادل فى الضغط .

قم بالتغيير بين الأوضاع الأربعة ملاحظاً مسار المائع وتوزيع درجات الحرارة خلال المائع ( بواسطة ألوان المائع) وكذلك وظيفة غطاء الراديتير فى كل وضع ..



التغيير بين الأوضاع بواسطة الأيقونات الظاهرة أعلى الفلاش بالترتيب من اليسار كما بالصورة ..












بارك الله بكم جميعا 

تحاياي 

​


----------



## fmharfoush (12 يوليو 2010)

الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود


----------



## ammar -508 (12 يوليو 2010)

اشكر اخي الكريم


----------



## سمير شربك (14 يوليو 2010)

أمير صبحي قال:


> السلام عليكم ​
> أشكرك أخي سمير شربك ​
> دراسة الضغط داخل دورة التبريد موضوع من الأهمية بمكان ​
> أشارككم بمحاكاة فلاشية مبسطة لدورة التبريد متضمنه محاكاة توضيحية لفائدة غطاء الراديتير​
> ...


 جزاك الله خيرا أخي أمير 
إضافتك رائعه والفلاش مفيد جدا 
لك تحياتي 
مع التمنيات باستمرار التواصل


----------



## م.سعد نجم (25 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات


----------



## سمير شربك (14 ديسمبر 2010)

م.سعد نجم قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات


 بارك الله بك اخي سعد


----------



## cdkareem (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الجنة


----------



## tarekgad (17 ديسمبر 2010)

raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## وليد العتر (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## dawi511 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك مقدم الموضوع على هذا الملف القيم




mostafa_e قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراعلى هذا الفيديو الاكثر من رائع
> انا امتلك سيارة مازدا 323 موديل 1982 وعندى مشكلة 1-عند التباطىء فجأة من سرعة عالية أشم رائحة بنزيين
> 2- يوجد بالكربيراتير ملف اسطوانى بطول 7سم تقريبا موضعه بين البيك السريع والبيك البطىء داخل الكربيراتير ويوجد به ثقبيين صغييرين وخارج منه طرفيين كهرباء وأريد أن أعرف ما فائدة هذا الملف وهل أقوم بتوصيلة أم لا ؟
> الرجاء الافادة لاننى عانيت كثيرا عند الميكانيكية



ساجيبك بتجربة مستخدم فقط

س1-عند التباطىء فجأة من سرعة عالية أشم رائحة بنزيين
 
-افحص قدرة غلق ابر الغلق من الكربريتور فقد تكون فوهة الاحكام متسخه
(ابر الغلق متصله بالعوامه داخل الكربريتور وتستطيع فحصها بمراقبة مستوى الوقود من الفتحه الشفافه امام الكربريتور اثنا رفع سرعة المحرك وخفضها بسرعه يرتفع الوقود فجاءه عند الخفظ)

-افحص صمام الراجع فقد يكون متسخ برواسب ويمنع رجوع الوقود للخزان في حال الغلق من الابر



س 2 - يوجد بالكربيراتير ملف اسطوانى بطول 7سم تقريبا موضعه بين البيك السريع والبيك البطىء داخل الكربيراتير ويوجد به ثقبيين صغييرين وخارج منه طرفيين كهرباء وأريد أن أعرف ما فائدة هذا الملف وهل أقوم بتوصيلة أم لا ؟

هذا ياعزيزي على ما اعتقد ملف رفع سرعة المحرك لسرعه محدده اثنا تشغيل المكيف البارد لكي لايزيد الحمل على المحرك فيخفظ سرعته

اذا كان كذالك يتم توصيله مع المكيف 

تلاحظ داخله وجود قضيب معدني يتحرك للامام عند التوصيل

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## أبوأحسان (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ... جميل ماتقدموا من معلومات مفيدة ... بوركتم


----------

